# 2012 tubo replaced



## woz (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 lt2 ,rs, with 28 thousand on it, the turbo light came on and the dealer replaced the turbo with no problems and gave me a nice loaner for the two day fix! I love Philips Chevy in Frankfort ill ! I have had no problem they weren't ready to take care of....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What went wrong with the first turbo?


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good deal man. I just had my turbo replaced as well. I bought my 2012 eco m/t with 55k on it. At 65k I had the p0299 code, which is an underboost code related to the waste gate pivot pin. I don't think the turbo was functioning properly the entire time I owned the car. It is like having a brand engine. I have the vtuner mod and the last data log I did was showing peak torq at 183ft/lb. Pretty fun to drive. I have to say that I am not very confident about leaving the safety of my warranty. I have also had the water pump replaced in the last year, and I have the very common transmission whine with the manual in 5th and 6th gears at highway speed. I am determined to get a new transmission before 100k. I have ranted long enough. Enjoy your new turbo


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

The turbo light? You mean check engine light?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Man I hope the diesels don't have these turbo problems. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The diesel uses a completely different turbo-charger - diesel turbo-chargers are variable-geometry rather than having a waste-gate and so on.


----------

